# Techart Sony E mount lenses to Nikon Z mount body Autofocus adapter



## VidThreeNorth (Jun 27, 2019)

24 Jun 2019 11:36 ePHOTOzine
"Techart Sony E mount lenses to Nikon Z mount body Autofocus adapter"

Techart Sony E mount lenses to Nikon Z mount body Autofocus adapter.  Techart. Retail price $249 US.  Expected product name is "TZE-01".

Sony E To Nikon Z Autofocus Adapter


----------

